# HID Headlight Assembly



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Alright guys,
I've been wondering about getting HID Headlights for my 2000 Altima SE. I know that just changing the bulb won't give me the desired results. I was wondering if there were actual head lamp assemblies that were designed to house HID bulbs to get the proper reflections. I've checked eBay really quick and wasn't able to find anything. I work third shift so I do a lot of night driving and would like to have some nice bright bulbs. Installing HID bulbs would be really easy as I'm pretty decently inclined with electronics and mechanics so getting everything installed and working properly would be pretty easy. Does anyone know if this exists? If not would I be ok just installing some HID bulbs and not thinking twice about it (though I really think glare would be an issue for oncoming traffic)?. I'm really looking for a brighter bulb without being one of those jerks who adjusts the headlights up a few turns and blinds people w/out caring. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance


Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hey Jay-
I looked around and I didn't see any headlight housings, but check out this site though http://www.brightheadlights-hid.com On a side note, I make sure there street legal.

Glad to see you have consideration for other in terms of glare. If you do install them, just make sure your not tailing me with those highs on, I'm always looking of good insrance claim, to buy a new car. Other than that, whats new with you? PM me

cheers
Frank


----------

